# OC and reload ammo



## FatMan (Dec 10, 2015)

OK, here's my question - I OC (S&W Snubby) and would like suggestions/ideas on how to carry add'l 5-10 bullets - it's easy when I carry my semi but so much with the wheel gun.
What say ye?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Speed loaders or strips...that's it, unless you have a chambering, like .45 ACP that requires moon clips.


----------

